# What is your favorite exercise  for each muscle group.



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 28, 2016)

My Favorites:

Biceps- preachers, hammers

Triceps- One handed overhead extensions, and skull crushers.

Back- Seated Rows

Legs-Squats

Neck- shrugs

Shoulders- Military Press

Cock- pussy pounds


----------



## William3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Biceps- preachers, bench press ....


----------



## William3 (Apr 5, 2016)

///


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 23, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> My Favorites:
> 
> Biceps- preachers, hammers
> 
> ...



LEGS- SEATED ISO LATERAL LEG PRESS
CHEST- ISO LATERAL CHEST PRESS
BACK- ISO LATERAL PULL DOWNS

All HAMMER STRENGTH equipment. I love the stuff.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, i like to get a good leg pump daily until it goes limp. I always wake up with a damn swollen leg, especially when on some good gear. My favorite excercise would have to be pounding some good kitty! I like explosive compound movements such as the Pile driver, over the shoulder boulder holder, and the wheel barrow. Best position is the bent over row, grabing and pulling the equipment at the waist line while doing a hard pelvic thrust. 

Lmfao


----------



## lunasal (Jun 23, 2016)

T-Bar Rows for back,overhead Machine press for shoulder,bench dips and so on


----------



## bocrangsudep (Jun 23, 2016)

...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 23, 2016)

I still like big basics and always incorporate these no matter how I mix up my routine. 

Chest- weighted dips 
Shoulders- overhead press
Back- chins
Bis- single arm concentration curls
Tris- narrow grip bench
Legs- squats

No secrets here,  just heavy perfect reps making the whole set feel like one giant reprep.  No pauses breaks,  just constant tension.


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 24, 2016)

Ab Ripper for abdominal muscle


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 24, 2016)

Cock - pussy pounds? kitty's?  
Are those new Hammer strength, nautilus machines?  I have not seen those ones yet, and I am at a world wide known gym....

I will have to ask the young hotties who work the front desk and hand out towels...


----------



## tamvietda (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a mangina


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 26, 2016)

Chest- smith low decline bench
Delts- Laterals
Back- Dead stop row
Biceps- Spider Curl
Triceps- Rope push down
Legs- Squat
Calves- Raises on incline Leg press


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 12, 2016)

Legs- Squat
do moreaerobic exercise


----------



## jitenmazee (Sep 20, 2016)

Mine is Back- Seated Rows, Legs-Squats


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Chest: Bench

Back: Pull ups

Biceps: Preacher curl

Triceps: Close grip bench press

Shoulders: DB military

Legs: Squat


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Cock: Blowjobs > Pussy


----------



## Southernjuice (May 27, 2017)

Chest the best....incline press barbell or dumbbell 
bis...concentration curl
tris.....skull crusher
legs...squats
back...bent rows
traps...dumbbell shrugs


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2017)

360 said:


> Chest: Bench
> 
> Back: Pull ups
> 
> ...


Preacher curls all day for bi's

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (May 29, 2017)

My most favorite one is bench press and overhead extensions for tricep


----------

